# 2007 Nissan Sentra alarm randomly going off



## prolab (Feb 15, 2011)

I just got a used 2007 Nissan Sentra, brought it home and it was fine for the past few hours. But suddenly it started to randomly sounding an alarm noise.

I have an OPTION button on my remote, can I decrease the sensitivity of the alarm to outside noises and etc?

Is it common for this model to randomly sounding an alarm noise?

Please help, my neighbors will appreciate that a lot.

Thank you


----------

